# What A Great Forum



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

We just recently traded our 27ft bunkhouse Fleetwood pioneer for an Outback 32BHDSLE. The difference in the 2 trailer is HUGE. We love the Outback and have "test" camped it in the driveway for at least a week (water and everything)
We are big fans of Disneys Fort Wilderness campground. Our next trip will be over the Christmas holiday. We make at least one trip a year to Fort Wilderness and consider that our "home" campground even though its 1100 miles form our house. 
We are looking forward to planning a trip out west in the future but unsure of exactly when we will be able to pull it off. 
We were directed here by a friend on the "DIS" boards and have found many great tips. Hopefully I will be able to contribute back.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Hope you enjoy your Outback as much as all of us do. Watch the rally section and participate, you won t regret it

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

We love Disney also but have not camped their yet. We stayed at Port Orleans a couple of times... I think a camping trip would be a great
time inlcuding the long trip up and back....

Good luck with the new Outback!

mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME neighbor - relatively speaking!! You have an awesome trailer!! We love ours !! We are preping for a disney trip someday soon. we will have to get some tips from you!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome .... I as well am a huge disney camping fan!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The mid-country contingency is growing! Keep your eyes peeled for a Rally in your area - with as many Outbackers as there seem to be up there...you're sure to find one close by!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Scott, I am sure you'll love your Outback. We'll be at Disney over Christmas too, alas not camping however. One of our other forum members BigBadBrian and our family met 3 years ago at WDW for Christmas dinner... had a blast! If all goes we'll be meeting them again this year!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome BDiddy

I'm on the DIS board all the time, when I'm not here of course. We will be at Disney for Christmas as well, and requested the 400 loop(we were in this loop last time with the Outback).

Will


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like we will have to try one of these christmas camping trips to WDW.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

*Welcome bigdisneydaddy to Outbackers
Congrats on you new 32bhdsle Outbacker

Post often / ask anything

Check out a rally or two

Sounds like we are having a mini rally at Disney this Christmas 
*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on your new home away from home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you found us. I'm sure you wil fit in well with this gruop. No "dis-ing" here.

Congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

and Congrats on your new Outback! 

We live just down the road from Disneyland in Calif...wish we had a Ft. Wilderness









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*TO OUTBACKERS

*I am another Disney Freak too.








Tami


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome from out West... the left coast. Outbackers are everywhere!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

WillTy3 said:


> Welcome BDiddy
> 
> I'm on the DIS board all the time, when I'm not here of course. We will be at Disney for Christmas as well, and requested the 400 loop(we were in this loop last time with the Outback).
> 
> Will


Although I am not sure, I think we are going to be in the 1700 loop. We stayed in the 1700 in June and loved it, we had a site right along the road and found it very convenient. Look for us at the campfire program, the cast member that leads the sing along (Ms Sundee and Ms Julie) are friends of ours.

Scott


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

My congrtats and welcome as well. The stuff you can learn here is outstanding! Just ask.
Have a good time at WDW camping. Hope to see you in July at the factory tour.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new TT.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad to have you!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

WELCOME FROM THE NORTH COUNTRY!

Hope you enjoy the trailer and the antics of all the crowd on the website. Have a blast at Disney


----------

